# Samsion $900 DTG printer



## Blu (Sep 6, 2008)

I saw the Samsion DTG printer on YouTube and they have a very convincing and informative video. Has anybody heard of this printer. I'm in the process of responding to Samsion on a brochure and shipping costs from China.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. At 'face value', these seem ok printers, but you have to look at the availability of spares and who is going to fix it for you if you encounter problems in the future.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Buying cheap sometimes get's you exactly what you pay for - cheap product,cheap made,cheap results.and no service help. I say pay more and get more in most cases. ... JB


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

the ink and fixer you see on youtube does not work, do not buy anything from this company, you have been warned.


----------



## kokosmin (Jun 11, 2007)

sodrisc said:


> the ink and fixer you see on youtube does not work, do not buy anything from this company, you have been warned.


Tha man is washing it under your eyes right after printing and setting, how are you that convinced of the ink "not working"? I would be glad to test it sometime..


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i cant be bothered to go over it all again (do a search), the video looks very convinceing doesnt it, go ahead and buy one with the ink and let us know how you get on, but as i said you have been warned.


----------



## kokosmin (Jun 11, 2007)

Post a link where you axplained and stop being so cocky about it. The warning part you just repeat it.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Look at it this way, if it last a year you can buy a new one every year and still be way ahead lol


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Please kokosmin, go ahead and buy one based on the youtube clip and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

if im cocky that makes you extremely lazy, there is a search function you can use it to save yourself $900 or dont use it and flush $900 down the crapper.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

In very simplistic terms, a direct to garment printer is an inkjet printer, where the paper feed mechanism is replaced with a sliding table. Once you have that type of setup, you can squirt any kind of ink onto the garment, within the limitations of the printhead.

Most direct to garment printers use a pigment based ink, which is then set with a heat press. On light garments, there is no need for a post treatment spray. If this $900 printer had been using a similar set up, that would have made a lot more sense. 

True he is washing the garment straight after, but that is in a bowl of warm water for a few seconds. Going through a typical machine wash cycle of an hour or more, is a radically different thing altogether.

The biggest limitation of this $900 printer though, is it is only capable of A4 sized prints (8"x12") which makes it all but useless for printing up adult sized tees.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Although doing a wash test is a must, it is important that you do it completely... wash & dry. The heat used in a dryer is just as large if not more of a factor when it comes to how well a shirt holds up. When you wash and dry your test prints, make sure that you do it like your worst customer will (i.e. with other clothes, warm water and in a dryer till it is thoroughly dry / baked). This will let you know what the worse shirt will look like if it comes back to you. I personally don't turn any of my clothes inside-outside to protect them. Just my opinion. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## kokosmin (Jun 11, 2007)

I finally found the one thread that holds THE information about one buyer trying to buy the machine and receiving only inks and the details about untested chemicals in them (or the fixer solution).

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t51253.html

So i am now all clear about this, finally. 
Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Shining Star (Aug 23, 2008)

We have contact the company (Samsion in China) through their website and found out that when you purchase this printer for $900 you do not get the ink. I have thought long and hard about this option and also asked for a reference in Florida and I contact them and they did order one and have waiting a month and have no received thier printer? I contact the company again and the company said they should have gotten it in a few weeks but they have not? The company I have been trying to contact in Florida is now not even responding to my questions. I do not know if they ever got it or are not happy??? I really hoped this was a viable option but I am really not sure now. Also found out their ink is an oil based ink and know no one who uses an oil based ink. Their instructions say it will use any ink? $900 plus ink is a risky purchase; so it looks like it will not be an option I will be pursuing.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hank if you do a search here on the forums, there are threads where people pretty much found out this place either did not deliver or was not dependable. I dont know of anyone on here who has ever recieved anything from them. I would use the search function and you will see the feedback.


----------



## personalizeme (Jun 21, 2007)

one of these machines was sold on ebay. I have been in contact with the person and at first they said they got the machine, but recieved no ink and software. after waiting a week and contacting them again, they said you could buy the ink in the u.s. and the drivers or software was downloaded to them. they said they have printed and done a wash test and everything was fine. they are happy with it.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you sure that the person you contacted from Ebay is really a person that had purchased one of these or just an impostor?


----------



## personalizeme (Jun 21, 2007)

you can't be an imposter if i emailed you directly from ebay with my phone number and you called me back. they would not have told me that they recieved no ink and software either. It's only when i contacted them again that they said "all is well"


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

there are two people on this forum (me included) that have unfortunately bought from this company, the ink does not work. If your so convinced by one mystery person from ebay then go ahead and buy it and let us know how you get on. I wouldnt deal with that company again, not in a month of sundays.


----------



## darenong (Nov 24, 2008)

sodrisc said:


> there are two people on this forum (me included) that have unfortunately bought from this company, the ink does not work. If your so convinced by one mystery person from ebay then go ahead and buy it and let us know how you get on. I wouldnt deal with that company again, not in a month of sundays.


 say ... how do we know ure not from other direct to printer company ? lol just my 2 cents


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> say ... how do we know ure not from other direct to printer company ?


I am another direct to garment printer company. Would you beleive in a car from a company you never heard of that retailed for 1/15th of what all other cars retail for or would you simply think that the rest of the car manufacturers were making a killing?


----------



## darenong (Nov 24, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> I am another direct to garment printer company. Would you beleive in a car from a company you never heard of that retailed for 1/15th of what all other cars retail for or would you simply think that the rest of the car manufacturers were making a killing?


i think mr don swf, your debate were totally in a different field and a different urgency ... u cant compare apples to oranges ... as for me im just an interested purchaser of the product but i think 1 bad apple dont make the whole basket worthless eh ???? 

a modified epson printer and a jack up price of no less than 20 times after modification is in the market with all the support from current users n resellers .....vs....... a no namer foreign country with the same print head but with a jack up of 6 times the amount of original printer model minus lack of support and current user ..... 

like i said .. im just an interested party .... certainly the information in this thread is not sufficient for me to buy tat no namer but im hoping those that r low on budget and hav tried this machine with success can share thier thought ..... and help the poor ! lol 20 vs 6 ... i guess if 6 were with local support in each country there'll be no contest !!!!

just a poor man's point of view .... flame away .... no hate i hope ! haha


----------



## darenong (Nov 24, 2008)

and oh .. mr don swf .. we're in the midst of funding for a dtg digital hm1 ... im in malaysia and the quote that i have is RM 88,000 inclusive of all neccesity ALL IN set (teflons, heat press ... etc etc) ... we're also looking for a second hand ... lol .... u can help me sir ? please email me [email protected] ..... *hope im not against any rules from the forum for this*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Darenong,

Unfortunately, I cannot sell to you as we do not have distribution rights to Malaysia. The biggest thing folks miss when looking at the low priced machines from Asia is the cost associated with support, training and service. We employ 5 full time technicians plus a couple other cross trained techs and some independants to provide support and service on these machines. We spend 10's of thousands each year on video production for training and service videos, and thousands more on building and maintaining servie/support specific websites and forums. Heck, the RIP software alone costs us nearly what the machine you are looking at, add in the inks we include, the sprayer and other accessories and we easily have more into getting a box out the door than they are "retailing" their machine for. On top of all this, we have to cover my salary which is enough to afford my 1999 Ford Expedition with 160,000 miles on it!

Momma always said - "If it looks too good to be twue, Forwest, it is!"

Happy New Year!


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

darenong said:


> say ... how do we know ure not from other direct to printer company ? lol just my 2 cents


i am a manufacturer of dtg's, its called the sodrisc1160diy.............


----------



## darenong (Nov 24, 2008)

sodrisc said:


> i am a manufacturer of dtg's, its called the sodrisc1160diy.............


hi sodrisc,

it gets better isn't it ? i wonder if u have sales n services for asia particularly malaysia ? maybe we can work on something ... please give me ur url website or maybe ur product info to my email address as i mentioned earlier ? 

looking forward for more info ...

cheers


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

It is not what you pay now, but what you make later. 

It is all about training and support. Yes it may seem like the printers are over priced, but honestly there is a lot more to printing on any substrate with a digital printer. Just ask around to see how much it would cost to get someone to color profile your printer as an example. All the DTS manufatures spend lots of $$$ trying to make it as user friendly as possible, but you have to put in the time and get trained to be successful. They are not desktop printers that print on paper any more, but production machines that can make you money. The technology has improved so much that you do not hear from the successful people because they are making money. I am not here to push anyones buttons. Only want to assure you that the technology works from the guys that have invested lots of money to give you this opportunity and I have seen it for myself. 
All equipment needs some TLC and no plug n play system exsists. You either love it or hate it...


----------

